# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Android Studio >  آیا می شود از طریق IMEI گوشی، مدل گوشی را تشخیص داد

## Javad_raouf

سلام
بعضیا میگن میشه از طریق شماره سریال گوشی (IMEI)، شرکت سازنده یا حتی مدل گوشی را تشخیص بدیم.
از نظر من تقریبا غیر ممکنه که از طریق شماره سریال بشه مدل گوشی را فهمید چون هر روز مدلهایی جدید وارد بازار میشه  :گیج: 
لوی بازم گفتم از دوستان صاحب نظر بپرسم.
اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره ممنون میشم در اختیار بقیه بزاره

----------


## plus

خوب برندهای گوشی هر روز عوض نمیشن و فکر میکنم بشه از روی IMEI برند رو تشخیص داد.اما ازونجا که مدلهای جدیدی روزانه اضافه میشه لازم میشه که شما سیستمی داشته باشی که قابلیت بروز کردن داشته باشه.برای مثال اگه قرار هست در یک Windows App یک برنامه داشته باشی که مدل رو از روی IMEIبده، باید یک وب سرویسی داشته باشی که برنامه از طریق اون بتونه اطلاعات بروز شده رو در اختیار داشته باشه.سایت هایی هستن که این کار رو انجام میدن البته وب سرویس فکر نکنم. برای مثال http://www.imei.info/
هرچند تاپیک شما هیچ ربطی به #C نداره و احتمالا منتقل میشه.

----------


## Javad_raouf

امکان نداره مثلا قراردادی باشه یعنی مثلا IMEI از شماره فلان تا فلان در اختیار شرکت نوکیا باشه و از شماره فلان تا فلان در اختیار شرکت سامسونگ و...

----------


## tux-world

خوب نه نمیشه. اون فقط یه شناسه برای گوشی شماست و حکم شناسنامه رو داره . هیچ ربطی به برند گوشی نداره فقط برای تماس و مکالمه ازش استفاده میشه که قانونه اگه گوشی اون رو نداشته باشه امکان مکالمه باهاش نیست

----------

